# An alle Hamburger!!!



## carpjunkie (11. Februar 2006)

Also jungs.|bla: 
brauch eure Hilfe bzw. meinung. welcher der unten genannten forellenpuffs haltet ihr für den besten hamburgs?oder kennt ihr sogar noch mehr?;+ 




Hamburg (Hower Angelsee) 



Bendestorf (Angelsee Wassermühle Bendestorf) 



Mechtersen 



Wulfsen 



Deinste (Deinster Mühle) 



Hemmoor (Kreidesee Hemmoor) 



Brunsbek-Kronshorst (Fischersee) 



Gröhnwold (Helga´s Forellenteiche) 
wenn ja warum ist es für euch der beste?wegen guten fängen,schöner lage o.ä.
so langsam werd ich nämlich wieder heiß und will mal anfangen dies jahr die salmos zu kitzeln...:q 
also haut in die tasten und lasst was lesen!#6


----------



## mj23 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

hallo iche kenne von den aufgezählten nur drei. hier meine meinung zu denen.

howersee: eigentlich ein sehr schöner großer see. man muss schon ein wenig erfahrung haben um gut zu fangen. aber für einen angeltag ist der see super.
ich finde die betreiber/besitzer des sees aber mehr als unfreundlich. deshalb gehe ich da ungern hin. schade eigentlich.

bendestorf wassermühle: der see hat ne gute größe und die fische hatten eine super qualität. ich war nur einal da bisher. aber werde demnächst mal wieder hin.

kronshorst fischersee: den see finde ich super, weil gerne mal mit der fliege fische und da kann man das wirklich gut. die betreiber, sofern es die jüngeren sind, sin absolut nett. wenn es der ätere herr ist, so darf man sich schon was anhören wenn man ein paar minuten zu lange mit dem packen braucht.

nicht in der liste ist forellenteich kösterrieth: die betreiber sind top. helfen immer gerne und haben auch immer tipps parat. besatz ist ist gut. es gibt halt tage da beissen die trutten nicht, obwohl sie da sind. das einzige manko ist, das der teich nicht so natürlich wirkt wie die oben genannten.

forellensee grosenaspe: meiner meinung nach der beste. betreiber sind in ordnung. der see ist schön. die fische sind der hammer. manko die preise sind höher als bei den anderen.

das wärs dann
mj23


----------



## friggler (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

Hallo carpjunkie

 Bendesdorf ist sehr flach. Ab Frühjahr massig Waaserpest bis unter die Oberfläche. Tw schlammiger Grund, im Sommer fand Ich dass die Forellen "moorig" schmeckten. Es gibt dann meist nur einige wenige Stellen an denen man gut fangen kann. Der Teich wird jedes Jahr abgelassen, also keine abwachsenden Fische, man holt raus was gerade, oder in den letzten Tagen eingesetzt wurde.
Da es keine markierten Plätze gibt musst du damit rechnen dass nach ein paar Fängen einer direkt neben dir auftaucht und versucht an der gleichen Stelle zu angeln. Jedesmal wenn Ich da war (3 mal) gab es deshalb Stress. Auch die teilweisen Prügeleien um die Angelstellen (im Sommer beim Mönch) finde Ich schlimm. Ich persönlich mag den Teich nicht. Echtes Puffangelfeeling uninteressante Gewässerstruktur. 
 Die eingesetzten Forellen sind schöne gesunde Fische meist um 1 Kg. 
Mein Tip: Anschauen und selber urteilen. Ich kenne Leute die den Teich klasse finden, es kommt darauf an welche anglerischen Vorlieben der einzelne hat.

 Nicht in der Liste ist der Teich in Maschen. 
 Als Ich noch auf Forellen geangelt habe war das mein Lieblingsteich.
Mit ca. 200m x 400m und max 21m Tiefe ist er so gross dass Ich dort trotz Besetzen und bezahltem Angeln nicht das typische Forellenpuff-feeling habe. Die eingesetzten Fische haben eine gute Chance nicht gefangen zu werden.
Beispiel: "Lachsforellen" bis 5Kg werden nur ein oder zwei Monate lang eingesetzt aber man kann Sie mit Glück und Können das ganze Jahr über fangen., das zeigt das nicht alles was eingesetzt wird gleich wieder rausgezogen wird.
Die Angelplätze sind nummeriert und durch Bäume abgetrennte Buchten man hat also keine Neider die sich direkt neben einem hinstellen können. 
Aufgrund der Grösse muss man schon etwas Wissen mitbringen und Gewässer,Tiefe, Temp, Wind usw. richtig leesen. An der richtigen Stelle mit der richtigen Methode sind gute Fänge möglich, aber viele gehen mit max. 1-2 Fische nach Hause. Ich persönlich hatte im Jahresschnitt 10 Fische pro Tag.
 Es wird fast nur auf Forelle geangelt, es gibt aber auch andere Fische die fast nie gezielt beangelt werden.
 Karpfen: 
 Der grösste den Ich selbst gesehen habe...
 7m beringte Stippe 0,10er Vorfach, 16er Haken mit einer einzelnen Made sollte es ein Köfi werden.
 Nach 3,5 Stunden lag ein 36 pfünder im Netz. RESPEKT-Der Junge hatte es drauf...
 Die gaaanz wenigen Karpfenspezies die es meist im Sommer versuchen sagen alle dass es einen sehr guten Bestand gibt... 

 Hecht:
Es gibt wenigsten einen der sogar auf Enten losgeht (Selbst gesehen). Da Drillinge und Blinker usw. verboten sind, und man den gleichen Preis wie zum Forellenangeln zahlt, angelt aber keiner auf Hecht. Auf Tauwurm hat ein Freund mal einen 85er gefangen. Ab, Ich glaube 60cm, gibt (gab?) es eine Frei-Tageskarte da Heiko die Hechte raushaben möchte. 

 Daneben wurden auch schon gute Zander gefangen. Vereinzelt auch gute Aale.

Zu dem Maschener Teich könnte Ich dir bei Interesse noch einige Tips zu Köder und Montagen sowie Angaben zur Tiefenstruktur geben.

edit:
Aufgrund der Anfragen und PN der Link zur Homepage:
http://www.angelsee-maschen.de


 Gruß
 Andreas


----------



## Bison (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

Teufelssee in schnelsen fehlt auch noch... Ganze nett, wohl auch der günstigste von allen, dafür im Sommer mehr Moor als See.................


----------



## kanalbulle (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

die haben ja alle noch DM-Preise !
Hoffentlich sind die Fische nicht auch so alt :q


----------



## webby234 (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

Die Deinster Mühle kann ich nicht empfehlen. Die Forellen sind da ziemlich klein und schmecken auch nicht besonders gut.
Es gibt dort 3 Teiche. An zweien fängt man eigendlich immer ziemlich leicht. 
Am goßen Teich ist es ein bisschen schwieriger, aber auch nicht unmöglich. Am besten stellt man sich dort auf die Seite, wo die Aufzuchtbecken sind.
Mich stört es allerdings, daß in Deinste so viele Anfänger sind, die dauernd über die Schnur werfen. 
Oder auch diejenigen, die nach 8 Bier den Kollegen vom anderen Teich hergrölen, damit er die Pose wieder ausm Baum holt.(Der  natürlich immer gerade an dem Teich ist, wo zuletzt eine Forelle gefangen wurde.)#q
Bendestorfer Mühle fand ich eigendlich nicht schlecht, war aber auch nur einmal da. Die Forellen waren lecker, und hatten eine gute Größe. Allerdings muss man sehr früh da sein, damit man den guten Platz am Mönch bekommt.|gaehn: 
Ich werde dieses Jahr mal die Teiche in Lintig und Brauel ausprobieren.
Die sollen nicht schlecht sein.
http://www.angelsee-brauel.de/


----------



## tweety007 (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

Hallo,

ich war bisher immer in Kuddewörde am Forellensee, ich persönlich habe da noch nix gefangen (weil Anfängerin), aber die anderen habe eigentlich ok Fänge gehabt. Der See ist etwas kleiner, der Betreiber ist ganz nett. Kosten: 15 €/2 Ruten.

Und bloß nicht zu Helgas Forellenteich, ich hab nur schlechtes gehört, schlecht besetzt und teuer.

Gruß tweety007


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. März 2006)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

Ich sage Howersee das ist kein normaler forellensee und man kann dort auch anderes fangen!!


----------



## regloh (24. April 2006)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

den baggersee in brauel bei zeven kann ich nur empfehlen, viel platz und man steht sich nicht gegenseitig auf den füßen rum. der see ist bis 13 meter tief. man sollte aber eine große pallette an ködern mithaben weil die forellen ziemlich lecker sind. letzte woche haben mein kumpel und ich 14 stück gekriegt fast keine unter einem kilo. mein tipp viel schleppen, oder mit spiro auf grund und auftreibenden köder, vorfachlänge 2 meter


----------



## Coasthunter (24. April 2006)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*



			
				mj23 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo iche kenne von den aufgezählten nur drei. hier meine meinung zu denen.
> 
> howersee: eigentlich ein sehr schöner großer see. man muss schon ein wenig erfahrung haben um gut zu fangen. aber für einen angeltag ist der see super.
> ich finde die betreiber/besitzer des sees aber mehr als unfreundlich. deshalb gehe ich da ungern hin. schade eigentlich.
> mj23


 
Stimmt. Wenn der See nicht so schön wär, würde ich nicht mehr hinfahren. Der griesgrämige und ewig schlecht gelaunte Besitzer gibt einem ständig das Gefühl, als ob es ihn nervt, wenn Kundschaft kommt. Es gibt leider nichts vergleichbares in schnell erreichbarer Nähe.


----------



## adrian (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Wenn der See nicht so schön wär, würde ich nicht mehr hinfahren. Der griesgrämige und ewig schlecht gelaunte Besitzer gibt einem ständig das Gefühl, als ob es ihn nervt, wenn Kundschaft kommt. Es gibt leider nichts vergleichbares in schnell erreichbarer Nähe.



jop der besitzer ist echt ein kotzbrocken.
aber zum angeln ist der see einfach nur geil und gibt nichts vergleichbares in der nähe außer wirklich winzige forellenpuffs


----------



## djwollehh (28. September 2006)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

Hi,
war eigentlich schon mal einer von euch Nordlichtern hier im Board schon mal am Forellenpuff in Bullendorf? Das soll in der "Nähe" von lauenburg sein?
Habe von Arbeitskollegen gehört das es da nicht schlecht sein soll. Mit Unterständen, 4 verschiedene Teiche und gefangen haben sie auch immer gut.
Gruß djwollehh


----------



## Rogeroverpiep (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

Also, ich komme aus Seevetal. Der Angelteich in Mechtersen (Günter Weigel) ist echt gut. Es ist zwar ein "Schlauch", d.h. lang und schmal und es sind eigentlich auch immer ziemlich viele Angler da, aber damit kann man ja leben. Der Besitzer gibt auch Tips und setzt täglich großzügig Forellen ein. Außerdem kann man bei ihm Köder und Angelzubehör kaufen. Direkt am Teich hat er auch eine kleine Gastronomie, wo man mal ein Würstchen, eine Suppe essen kann und ein Bier trinken kann. (Kaffee gibt´s auch). Also, ich finde den Teich jedenfalls empfehlenswert.

Zu den Teichen auf dem Gut Schnede kann ich nur folgendes sagen: Wir waren mal da, es waren nur noch ein paar andere Angler da. Da kommt der Besitzer zum kassieren und ich frage ihn, wann er denn Fische einsetzt. Antwort: Mal sehen, was an Geld zusammenkommt, danach richtet es sich, ob überhaupt eingesetzt wird. Ich habe nicht bezahlt und bin nach Mechtersen gefahren...


----------



## Alikes (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

Moin alle zusammen!
Ich war ein paarmal am Hower-See und habe dort immer gut gefangen. Der See ist schön groß, und man steht sich nicht gegenseitig auf den Füßen rum. Man muß den Besitzer ja nicht unbedingt lieb haben ;-)
Gut finde ich auf jeden Fall, das dort auch ein Platz zum Ausnehmen der Fische existiert, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen "Forellenpuffs". 

Also dickes Petri an alle!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

Am Howersee musste mal nen richtig guten tag erleben,da sind die 20 forellen möglichAm besten klappt dort das schleppen mit Twister oda teig!!am schönsten ist dort aber,dass noch wirklich nartur belassen ist#6


----------



## Sportexfan (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

Petri Heil,
liebe Angelfreund aus HH-auch nicht zu verachten sind folgende Forellenbordelle:
Forellengut Deinster Mühle Tagespreise:1 Rute 13€ 10 Fische
                            2 te Rute 17 € max 15 Fische(insges)
                            3 te Rute 21 € max.20 Fische
Die Forellen wiegen im Durchschnitt zwischen 600 und 1000 gr.,alles in allem ein gutes Räuchergewicht.Die Seen sind sauber,der Betreiber manchmal ein wenig wortkarg-aber Ihr sollt ja nicht mit Ihm kuscheln-aber alles in Allem nett.
Forellenhof Michael Fischer in Lintig(LK Cuxhaven)bei Bad Bederkesa
Eigener Angelladen auf dem Gelände,excellenter Fliegenshop,Shimano-Händler mit moderaten Preisen.Alle Köder vorrätig,sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit.
Angelpreise wie in Deinste und auch genau so sauber und ordentlich.
Bei einem Plausch im Laden gibt es meistens einen Kaffee umsonst.
Öffnungszeiten 7:00 h bis 20:00 Uhr

Die Forellen können bis zu 2,5 kg wiegen-nicht übel für einen Forellenpuff.
Weiterhin Petri Heil
Ralf


----------



## Hai2 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

Ma ne kleine story zur Hower Fischzucht:

War vor einigen Jahren einige male dort,weil der see echt schön ist. Naja das letzte mal als ich dort geangelt habe, hat mich der Besitzer fast des Teiches verwiesen, weil ich für einen freund eine Forelle gekeschert habe#c ...naja bin ganz froh drüber und hab viele neue Teiche kennengelernt. Alles hat halt seine guten seiten...


----------



## power (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

Hi djwolle´h,

die Teiche in Bullendorf sind recht flach, da es nur ausgebaggerte sind. Der Pächter hat Unterstände gebaut und setzt auch recht gut rein, was auch der einzige Anreiz an diesen Teichen ist. Wer etwas mehr Natur genießen möchte ist hier fehl am Platze. Hier wird nur schnell versucht das Eingesetzte rauszuholen bevor es die vielen anderen Kollegen schaffen.
Mein Fall ist dies nicht.
Gruß


----------



## TorstenM (21. September 2007)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*



Rogeroverpiep schrieb:


> Also, ich komme aus Seevetal. Der Angelteich in Mechtersen (Günter Weigel) ist echt gut. Es ist zwar ein "Schlauch", d.h. lang und schmal und es sind eigentlich auch immer ziemlich viele Angler da, aber damit kann man ja leben. Der Besitzer gibt auch Tips und setzt täglich großzügig Forellen ein. Außerdem kann man bei ihm Köder und Angelzubehör kaufen. Direkt am Teich hat er auch eine kleine Gastronomie, wo man mal ein Würstchen, eine Suppe essen kann und ein Bier trinken kann. (Kaffee gibt´s auch). Also, ich finde den Teich jedenfalls empfehlenswert.


 

HM , da bin ich ganz anderer Meinung,fahre da schon lange nur noch mal hin um zu kucken.Der Teich ist ständig überfüllt und ständig Streß wegen Schnurgehedder.#d
Gastronomie...ab 11.00Uhr ist da fast keiner mehr nüchtern.#q

Ich kenn den Teich noch aus seinen Anfängen vor 20 Jahren,das war noch richtig schönes Angeln max. 2 - 3 Angler am Tag,jetzt sind es bis zu 100 am Tag ,der Teich ist ca.20.mtr breit und max 200 mtr lang.Am Wochenende kriegt man da kein Bein auf die Erde.


----------



## jennsy (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

ich war auch schon 2 ma in mechtersen habe jedes ma 1 forelle 
gefangen#q:c


----------



## vato47 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*



~:empty:~ schrieb:


> nicht in der liste ist der:
> Gut Schnede (bei Vierhöfen/bei Salzhausen)
> ...hab leider keine weiteren info's
> 
> ...


----------



## Tagger (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

Tja, da steht man aber auch leider Schulter an Schulter mit dem Nachbar 
Und wenn man einen guten Platz ergattern will kommt man am besten schon 2 Tage vorher!


----------



## dragongid (29. September 2009)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

könnt ihr mir den bendesdorfer see oder den teich in mechtersen empfehlen?

einfach zum forellen angeln =)

hoffe ich bekomme ne antwort


----------



## Thorsten1967 (26. September 2014)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

Hallo Carpjunkie , da git es in Quickborn noch den Forellensee Breedenmoor der ist auch ganz gut oder du kannst nach nach Brunsbek zum Anelsee Kösterrieth fahren da gibt es noch so einege mehr in Schlewig Holstein kannst dir auch bei Google unter Angelseen in und um Hamburg ne ganze Liste anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Thorsten1967 (26. September 2014)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

Bullendorf ist echt nicht schlecht hat 4 Kleinere Mietteiche und einen großen Teich der Betreiber ist auch recht nett und setzt gut ein war da schon einige male und habe immer gut gefangen


----------



## Coasthunter (26. September 2014)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

Nach 7 Jahren, wird der Carpjunkie wohl einen  See gefunden haben, wo er gerne hinfährt.


----------



## Erdmännchen (26. September 2014)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Nach 7 Jahren, wird der Carpjunkie wohl einen  See gefunden haben, wo er gerne hinfährt.


Wobei es für andere Angler durchaus interessant sein kann, da gerade Forellenseen sich doch schnell ändern können. In Kösterrieth konnte man bspw. früher sehr gut Zander auf Köfi fange, dies ist meines Wissens nach nicht mehr der Fall. In Kronshorst sollte der alte Mann, der sich bereits um 17.55 beschwerte, dass man noch nicht draußen war und gerne selbst am See angelte, natürlich direkt einen Meter neben dem zahlenden Gast um dann für 2 Stunden zu verschwinden, mittlerweile verschwunden sein, die Mitarbeiter sind da viel freundlicher geworden. Teilweise bringen sie aber so intelligente Aktionen wie Unterwasserpflanzen schneiden und den ganzen Mist dann einfach an der Wasseroberfläche treiben lassen. Von den Fängen her ist es immer unterschiedlich, an manchen Tag wird am gesamten See gerade einmal 2-3 Stück gefangen, an anderen Tagen fängt man alleine 10-15 Stück.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (27. September 2014)

*AW: An alle Hamburger!!!*

Ich kann auch nur brauel bei zeven empfehlen... Da der Teich wirklich sehr tief ist und regelmäßig forellen besetzt werden,kann es da wirklich Spaß machen! Außerdem sind auchaaale und Zander vertreten!


----------

